# Favourite West-Country national park - Dartmoor/Exmoor?



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I quite like Dartmoor... but I heard Exmoor is nice as well.

A poll is needed to settle this one


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2006)

been to exmoor so voted for that, i'm sure dartmoor's very nice and that


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

i used to live on Dartmoor (in a house not wild) and it was great-seems wilder and older than Exmoor somehow. More dangerous, less watercolour. I don't like it when the wild ponies are sold for petfood though 

ooh, just thought of way of sealing postcount forever without even having to post anything but an OP..any South Wester brave enough to do a 'Hunting'-for or against in the South West forum?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I've never been to Exmoor in fact, but I did do the Ten-Tors event across Dartmoor a few years ago so know that very well, and it's lovely


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I don't like it when the wild ponies are sold for petfood though


I didn't know that, that's well sad


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I didn't know that, that's well sad


You can buy them for a fiver, i have heard..Maybe I will get one to keep the lawn down and keep my cat company. If i got two then maybe they could carry me to the pub


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

I voted something else, but I don't know what that something else is, seemed a shame not to post though


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I voted something else, but I don't know what that something else is, seemed a shame not to post though


It seems rude not to doesn't it


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I've never been to Exmoor in fact, but I did do the Ten-Tors event across Dartmoor a few years ago so know that very well, and it's lovely


Wow, me too.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Wow, me too.


I did that when i was at shcool cos i fancied this boy who was doing it but I never even got halfway up the first tor before i got spectacular blisters and twisted my foot and had to be carried by the teacher and everyone laughed  
Hey jln88-didny you have to be rescued by a helicopter when you did it?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Wow, me too.


It was one of the hottest days of the summer I seem to remember. We had one team member drop out after about three tors, and another airlifted out by the army after about five or six. The remaining four marched on and completed by 3 o'clock on the second day. Probably one of my best personal achievements tbh. Well proud of that


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Hey jln88-didny you have to be rescued by a helicopter when you did it?


Was he on my team!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Was he on my team!


Small world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ours was on a well hot year too.  As long as you drink enough water it's much beter than a rainy one.

Did he really get airlifted out?


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Small world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, hot ones are cool, you just need to really make sure you get lots of fluids in ya. And not through falling in a bog as one of my team members decided to do!  Yeah, my mate really did get airlifted out, no idea about whether JLN88 did though


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well first of all, it was the exmoor challenge, god knows why i signed up for it. An argument ensued over the colour of the gate we had to look for, i forget which, i was insistant on one colour, the rest of the team said another. For some reason, my fellow team-mates went along with me, and we ended up hopelessly lost. We noticed helicopters and stuff flying around, but didnt really think much of it. Then some ambulances and a police car came up, and started going on about how there was all this panic or some rubbish, we'd only been lost 6 hours! But unfortunetly, no ride in a helicopter, just an old ambulance.   I was banned from exmoor challenge from then on. I also did ten tors training for 2 years, and a couple of times, members of our team decided to fall off a tor and get airlifted out, lucky guys. I was more preoccupied with throwing disregarded army stufff around or replacing peoples equipment with various animal parts.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> Well first of all, it was the exmoor challenge, god knows why i signed up for it. An argument ensued over the colour of the gate we had to look for, i forget which, i was insistant on one colour, the rest of the team said another. For some reason, my fellow team-mates went along with me, and we ended up hopelessly lost. We noticed helicopters and stuff flying around, but didnt really think much of it. Then some ambulances and a police car came up, and started going on about how there was all this panic or some rubbish, we'd only been lost 6 hours! But unfortunetly, no ride in a helicopter, just an old ambulance.   I was banned from exmoor challenge from then on. I also did ten tors training for 2 years, and a couple of times, members of our team decided to fall off a tor and get airlifted out, lucky guys. I was more preoccupied with throwing disregarded army stufff around or replacing peoples equipment with various animal parts.


Rubbishest brother ever  if i paid taxes, would be most annoyed with you for wasting them


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

At least i wasn't breast-fed!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> Well first of all, it was the exmoor challenge, god knows why i signed up for it. An argument ensued over the colour of the gate we had to look for, i forget which, i was insistant on one colour, the rest of the team said another. For some reason, my fellow team-mates went along with me, and we ended up hopelessly lost. We noticed helicopters and stuff flying around, but didnt really think much of it. Then some ambulances and a police car came up, and started going on about how there was all this panic or some rubbish, we'd only been lost 6 hours! But unfortunetly, no ride in a helicopter, just an old ambulance.   I was banned from exmoor challenge from then on. I also did ten tors training for 2 years, and a couple of times, members of our team decided to fall off a tor and get airlifted out, lucky guys. I was more preoccupied with throwing disregarded army stufff around or replacing peoples equipment with various animal parts.


good work J


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> At least i wasn't breast-fed!


*snigger*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> At least i wasn't breast-fed!


It was in a cup


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> It was in a cup



C-cup from what i heard


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> C-cup from what i heard


    
That wasn't true..  






It was a D


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 10, 2006)

Exmoor is king. Cos dartmoor is shit and full of coach trips.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Exmoor is king. Cos dartmoor is shit and full of coach trips.


hmmm, I think I will have to pay a visit to Exmoor and see what all this fuss is about...


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 10, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Exmoor is king. Cos dartmoor is shit and full of coach trips.



This man knows the truth!

Exmoor is full of colour and variety, where as dartmoor is just plain and dull.

I love walking on Exmoor, just up the road from me. 

tarr steps is mental.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I love the dreary ruggedness of Dartmoor. Dreary ruggedness is cl


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

There's valley of the rocks in exmoor as well. 


Whats Dartmoor got. . .Ponies and a fucking prison. Oh and those people who go letterboxing, basically ramblers on a mission.


Exmoor is the connoisseur choice for people with distinction.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2006)

Dartmoor is full of coach trips!?!

Dash it all man - they only get a cup of tea in Widdecombe, throw stale sandwiches at listless ponies at Haytor car park and then fuck off back to Torquay. The other hundred suqare miles of the place is empty and full of really cool places.

Exmoor is about two hills and a pub.

Talking of similar things. Flew back from Spain to Exeter the other week. Final decent brought us down over Start Point and all along the coast round to Branscombe until turning in to land. Dartmoor was under cloud alas - but it was well


----------



## Hollis (Apr 11, 2006)

I prefer Exmoor.  Not as rugged as Dartmoor.. But the Quantocks would edge it over both for me.. simply 'cause I know them better.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I prefer Exmoor.  Not as rugged as Dartmoor.. But the Quantocks would edge it over both for me.. simply 'cause I know them better.


It's a shame the quantocks aren't on the poll then isn't it, by virtue of not being a national park


----------



## Hollis (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats cos i'm an anarcho trot.. and refuse to be constrained to contrived state-determined boundaries innit.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## rowan (Apr 12, 2006)

Impossible choice for me, I love them both


----------



## rowan (Apr 12, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Thats cos i'm an anarcho trot.. and refuse to be constrained to contrived state-determined boundaries innit.



Ok, if we're not being constrained, I love Bodmin Moor as well


----------

